# Doing free short smut-shots for people!



## Keramai (May 17, 2018)

Hello Everyone! If you didn't know a smut-shot is a one shot that is smut. wow amazing. So anyways, I'm trying to fill out my samples for commissions. 
These short stories will be around 1000 words and can contain up to four main characters. They can be your fursona's or a friends if you can prove they're 100% okay with it (Best way is to just have them DM me saying "They can use my fursona") I can also use my persona if you'd like (She's a trans female mouse). I can work with any pairing, gay, straight, lesbian. I prefer to work with gay and lesbian though and can do most kinks. If you're interested go ahead and DM me, I'm most likely only doing a couple slots so first come first serve. Let me know characters, scenario/basic story, and other specifics!


----------



## Folhester (May 18, 2018)

Wohh, interesting stuff!
I think I'll send you a note, I have a couple of OC I'm not too inspired with that might benefit from a literary inspiration boost.
Thanks for offering ❤


----------



## Keramai (May 20, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Do you want to try a story with me and @Izar together?


Please pm me and we can work it out!


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 20, 2018)

I don’t want anything, but do you have any advise for a aspiring writer?


----------



## Keramai (May 20, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> I don’t want anything, but do you have any advise for a aspiring writer?


Best advice I can give you is to keep writing. Practice Imagery, practice EVERYTHING, read EVERYTHING, listen to people talk and try to replicate it.


----------



## Wynst Draws (Jun 27, 2018)

Are you still doing this?


----------

